# Pale Malt 2 Row (Barrett Burston) for british ales



## taeanbrewer (19/2/15)

Urgent!

I got this base malt cheap 5kg. I usually brew british ales with maris otter which is fantastic. I have heard this grain can be a little thin so I bought various specialty grains including roasted barley, caramunich, crystal, chocolate, biscuit.

I am asking if I can make a northern brown ale and english ale/esb out of these grains And It still turns out great?


----------



## JDW81 (19/2/15)

Of course you can, your beers just might be slightly different to those you make with Maris Otter. If you have well formulated recipes and sound brewing practices, then you can make excellent beer out of just about any base malt.

JD


----------



## S.E (19/2/15)

Yes no problem, won’t be as malty as MO but you probably won’t notice any difference especially in something like a brown ale and using speciality malts. I suppose technically it will be an Australian ale not a British ale though but again there’s very little difference.


----------



## nala (19/2/15)

taeanbrewer said:


> Urgent!
> I got this base malt cheap 5kg. I usually brew british ales with maris otter which is fantastic. I have heard this grain can be a little thin so I bought various specialty grains including roasted barley, caramunich, crystal, chocolate, biscuit.
> I am asking if I can make a northern brown ale and english ale/esb out of these grains And It still turns out great?


I have brewed British Ales for the past nine years using either Joe White or Barrett & Burston pale malt.
Recently tried Marris Otter...only because I couldn't get my usual base malts, can't tell any difference !
Some brewers eulogies about various grains, yeasts etc and have never done a side by side test to determine if there is a difference between what is being compared.
Good wort production hopped to your personal taste is the real test as to whether you like it or not.
On visits to various wineries, I must admit that I cannot perceive to taste what I am being told by the person eulogising about the quality of the various wines being tasted.


----------



## michaeld16 (19/2/15)

nala said:


> On visits to various wineries, I must admit that I cannot perceive to taste what I am being told by the person eulogising about the quality of the various wines being tasted.


Grapes and fizzy... thats all i get when wine tasting. 

Taenbrewer give it a go and see what you think


----------



## MartinOC (19/2/15)

You'll be fine. I've won prizes with domestic malts.

RDWHAHB... :beerbang:


----------

